# Canadian Ariborne Regiment (re-build it)



## Rifleman031 (22 Jun 2006)

Ive heard alot of discussion on the CAR.  I read how you guys think that theres not enough manpower.  How bout we take all the jump coy and combine them to one regiment. I think that then the government then should do a big recruiting effort to refill the missing coy. I heard that you guys think we wont be able to support them once in enemy territory. Your forgetting that Canada will probably never be in a war alone. We will be with the US or the UK which means that there jumpers will be in hostile territory to.  Meaning there would be a combining effort to support them, then the RM and USMC and Canadian infantry would then meet up with them. The CAR needs to come back. We shouldn't let the liberals get away with this.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jun 2006)

Is there a point you would like to make?  Who is 'you guys' that you are referring to?

No offense, but I think you are lost but making excellent time so far... :blotto:

Umm, one point...(whispers) the Liberals lost the election.   ;D


----------



## Trinity (22 Jun 2006)

hrm..

judging by the name...  obviously infantry and a private (rfm)

And... way out of his lane....

Jumper Ready  (not!)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jun 2006)

Maybe this one will get interesting soon...there are a few folks from the Jump Coy's on here that might weigh in on this.   >

I am still trying to figure out who 'you guys' are.


----------



## Trinity (22 Jun 2006)

We can't rely on allies.  We have to be self supportive.  
Our allies don't want to have to piggy back us every time we
do operations together.


----------



## Rifleman031 (22 Jun 2006)

By you guys i mean the ones who im trying to make a point to, which are the ones who think otherwise. My point is we could have the CAR back without much trouble. Also im not out of my lane thanks.


----------



## Trinity (22 Jun 2006)

And my point is clear... read my last post.  It answers why.


----------



## McG (22 Jun 2006)

We've lived this topic a few times.  Did you do a search?


----------



## HItorMiss (22 Jun 2006)

Not only do you seem to be out of your lane I'm not even sure what road your on.

As for the CAR concept there is "talk" of a Jump capable Bn at some point.

now what's your rational for it, why "DO YOU" think we need this explain it and support it then you'll get a  discussion on your idea merits and flaws will be discussed and we may all learn from it.


----------



## Rifleman031 (22 Jun 2006)

I don't mean let them drop us in if that's what you meant trinity. I meant that if we could do it on D-day we could do it now.  We don't have the equipment like we used to you say but if there was a war we would cause people would enlist and our forces would grow. Point out my mistakes if i got any thanks. To the last post. Why should we only have a capable battalion when we could have an all airborne battalion like the battalion in WW2. They did fine they were elite and got the job done. We need a battalion with the primary role of jumping into hostile territory. Why dont we just reenstate the 1st/2nd parachuting  battalion that was in ww2.


----------



## HItorMiss (22 Jun 2006)

Perhaps "Explain and Support" were too bif a concept for you to grasp...

try all the logical steps...IE: Man power, Equipment, Reason for usefulness etc etc


----------



## Rifleman031 (22 Jun 2006)

Manpower we have the equipment is on the way(planes) and the usefulness is to capture key bridges,seaports/airfields etc  deep in enemy territory.  Then to be linked up with main infantry after. After the link up they fight as regular light infantry battalion, untill need for a next airborne operation.


----------

